# The Giro



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, it's just around the corner - predictions?

I'm edgeing towards Basso.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Frank Schleck is in.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> Frank Schleck is in.


Yes, pity about Fuglesang, but so it goes. I'm thinking if Schleck is in to the end, he'll be useless in the TdF. Part of Bruyneel's plan to seperate the Schleck Bros. Act?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Yes, pity about Fuglesang, but so it goes. I'm thinking if Scleck is in to the end, he'll be useless in the TdF. Part of Bruyneel's plan to seperate the Schleck Bros. Act?


Might be a way to break the brothers apart yes, they wont always wait for each other or look behind and stop 4 pedal strokes into an attack if the brother isn't following... But I still don't see Frank winning the Giro or Andy the Tour.

I haven't seen a start list of all teams but... Basso, Scarponi, who else can potentially win? Kreuziger? Pozzovivo was impressive on the climbs in Trentino but I don't see him going well overall... for 3 weeks. I think Basso is my favorite. He'll start not yet at 100% so will be fresher at the end, he knows the Giro and his team too, a strong team.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Frank doesn't appear to be in the shape needed to make the podium. Me thinks He'll pull out if he isn't in it after 2 weeks...save the legs for the TdF.

Basso says he's ready...we'll see


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Scarponi is probably the favorite, but I wouldn't rule out Kreuziger or Hesjedal. Gadret as a outside threat, animator too. Basso appears to be too inconsistent this year so far. Frank Schleck - who knows, but I think JB likes the idea of splitting the brothers and essentially burning out Frank so there isn't even the temptation for Andy to wait around for big brother.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looking for a preliminary start list...

basso says he is on form now, but i would like to see him try le tour again.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Found a starting list.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Basso and Scarponi have to be favored for the two top podium spots, me thinks.
I'd like to see a dark horse surprise for the third spot - someone like De Gendt, Sella or Goss.

@DG - Thanks for the list link.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope Basso does well, I've always liked him.
The last few years, the Giro has been a great race. I hope this year is the same. I can't wait!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Not a great GC field this year. Favorites have to be Scarponi and Basso, but neither has shown great form this year.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Basso, not because he's good, but because I don't see anyone better. Or Scarponi.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I would like to see Gadret win. I can't imagine how that would happen though.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Basso or Scarponi.

Flame me if you will, but I would had preferred Nibali.
Is Nibali doing Tour and Vuelta instead?


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Flame me if you will, but I would had preferred Nibali.
> Is Nibali doing Tour and Vuelta instead?


IIRC, Nibali wanted to ride the Giro for training, but I'm sure Basso objected to that plan. Didn't want to counter attacks his own teammate.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

AdamM said:


> IIRC, Nibali wanted to ride the Giro for training, but I'm sure Basso objected to that plan. Didn't want to counter attacks his own teammate.


Basso wasn't against having Nibali, it's Nibali himself and the Liquigas directors that chose not to ride the Giro. His season has already been at a higher level than many and the Giro would probably drain him too much as the Tour was already planned to be his major goal of the season.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Basso wasn't against having Nibali, it's Nibali himself and the Liquigas directors that chose not to ride the Giro. His season has already been at a higher level than many and the Giro would probably drain him too much as the Tour was already planned to be his major goal of the season.


Isn't Nibali doing the Tour of California this year? Would make sense to send one to The Giro and the other to the Tour of Cali - two chances at top GC spot instead of one.

Have always thought The Giro was the best of the Grand Tours so I'm always excited when Giro time rolls around - especially so since it starts in the old country this year - Denmark - the northernmost start ever of the Giro and Basso-friendly ground harking back to his days with CSC. The city of Herning which features in the beginig - also happens to be the stomping grounds of Bjarne Riis. The Danes are nuts about cycling (the streets are empty during the TdF) - so The Giro will be a huge event over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Its certainly not a stellar field this year with so many riders either bypassing it altogether, ill, on the mend or just coming back from injury. I don't have a pick but I think that the winner this year might be from the Androni Giocattoli team.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

right now its tough to bet against basso, but he hasnt felt the strongest himself. i think kreuziger will have a good showing. it will be intersting to see how ballan rides as well.

cunego/pozzatto battles will be good, with farrar, cavendish and renshaw mixing it up before the mass exodus.

pavel brutt is always good for a flier.

wonder if radioschleck will get any stages or just use it as a training camp for teh support squad. poor bennati. with another team he could have a chance at some stages.

i want to see how phinney does, too. we know he can do a passable TT, but i want to see how he climbs with the big guns. not expecting anything this year, but it could be an indicator if he is just another tommy danielson.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

No Wiggins, so Team Sky will be looking to get Cavendish some stage wins, right? It'll be interesting to see Cav and Renshaw go head to head in sprints after Renshaw leading him out for so many years.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

weltyed said:


> cunego/pozzatto battles


Huh? Cunego is challenging Poz for Best Wheelsucker jersey?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Basso is looking pretty worn lately. Scarponi still has a shot possibly. I'm hoping a relative unknown will take it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Isn't Nibali doing the Tour of California this year? Would make sense to send one to The Giro and the other to the Tour of Cali - two chances at top GC spot instead of one.
> 
> Have always thought The Giro was the best of the Grand Tours so I'm always excited when Giro time rolls around - especially so since it starts in the old country this year - Denmark - the northernmost start ever of the Giro and Basso-friendly ground harking back to his days with CSC. The city of Herning which features in the beginig - also happens to be the stomping grounds of Bjarne Riis. The Danes are nuts about cycling (the streets are empty during the TdF) - so The Giro will be a huge event over there. :thumbsup:


Yes, Nibali is going to California.

I just hope the race is exciting and the fight for GC is not a one horse race like last year. Basso, Scarponi, Cunego (I think he still wants to do well on GC), Purito Rodriguez, Rujano, Frank Schleck... While there has been years with more big names... or big names that were closer to their best, it should still be interesting, I always like the Giro while I only like the Tour once in a while. Riders seems to be more aggressive in the Giro, they seem to play it more safe in le Tour. Bring it on!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Huh? Cunego is challenging Poz for Best Wheelsucker jersey?


exactly


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

gusmahler said:


> It'll be interesting to see Cav and Renshaw go head to head in sprints after Renshaw leading him out for so many years.


cav will still use renshaw as a springboard on the stages he decides to contest. what i am waiting for is to see if cav will bail and prep for paris or decide to stay with it and bail the tour for the olympics.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> I always like the Giro while I only like the Tour once in a while. Riders seems to be more aggressive in the Giro, they seem to play it more safe in le Tour. Bring it on!


+1

The actual racing at the Giro is usually far more entertaining than the TDF. The TDF these days is reasonably predictable in results and the way each stage is raced. Tempo ride until the final 2k. The only thing you know about the Giro going in is that you're going to see some crazy, all out racing. Plus, you gotta love how the Italian riders in the Giro go like they've gotten direct orders from God to attack and animate their race at every opportunity.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

The Olympics Road Race is on July 28. The Tour de France ends on July 22. The Tour starts the mountain stages July 11, so it's conceivable that Cav tries to win the first few flat stages of the TdF before dropping out to concentrate on the Olympics. While I'm sure he'd love to win the Paris stage again, he'd have to go through the mountains first and I can't imagine him doing that since he wants to win the Olympics in his home country.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

weltyed said:


> cav will still use renshaw as a springboard on the stages he decides to contest. what i am waiting for is to see if cav will bail and prep for paris or decide to stay with it and bail the tour for the olympics.


My guess, he'll bail the end of the Tour for the Olympics even if he said he wouldn't to please ASO, but an Olympic gold, in his home country, will be much more important to him than a green jersey so if he feels the 3 weeks is too much before the Olympics, he'll quit... A sore throat is so easy to fake! But he may bail the last week of the Giro too.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

AdamM said:


> +1
> 
> The actual racing at the Giro is usually far more entertaining than the TDF. The TDF these days is reasonably predictable in results and the way each stage is raced. Tempo ride until the final 2k. The only thing you know about the Giro going in is that you're going to see some crazy, all out racing. Plus, you gotta love how the Italian riders in the Giro go like they've gotten direct orders from God to attack and animate their race at every opportunity.


I don't know. I felt like the Tour was a lot of fun to watch last year. Lots of unpredctiability down to the very end. The Giro was kind of boring last year with it being a climbfest. Contador crushed the field over and over, only to gift stages.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Kreuziger


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

gusmahler said:


> it's conceivable that Cav tries to win the first few flat stages of the TdF before dropping out to concentrate on the Olympics


He had hinted that was his intention. When he said he would finish the Tour, I think his team forced him. I'd be surprised if he finished. 

Olympic Champion makes Green Jersey look insignificant.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

88 rex said:


> I don't know. I felt like the Tour was a lot of fun to watch last year. Lots of unpredctiability down to the very end. The Giro was kind of boring last year with it being a climbfest. Contador crushed the field over and over, only to gift stages.


Yes, the 2011 Giro was predictable like that. The 2010 Giro, on the other hand. was a good race. No clear leader until right at the end after that big break got away in the 1st week. A bunch of riders with about a 20 minute lead and took many stages of attacking for the GC guys to chip away at that lead.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

2010 was a great year for the Giro, 2011 was boring with Contador, in all his benevolence and magnanimity, gifting stages hard working riders. I hope this year is as exciting as the 2010 race. If this Giro is a bore than maybe it will signal an exciting TdF. The TdF was pretty boring for a couple of years and the Giro became the exciting race. Then last year, when the Giro was boring, the TdF was a lot of fun. 

Maybe Basso will do it again.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

didnt menchov win in spectacular fashion in 2009?

in past years the giro was a pretty slow race to start. i find in recent years more riders are taking it seriously early on.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

It seems like some might think there is some behind the scenes "conspiracy theory" going on with Sky and Cavendish and Wiggins. I have no reason to doubt either Brailsford or Cavendish. Cavenish has made his intentions fairly clear. Brailsford has let his feelings be known. Wiggins? I have no clue other than the comments from Phil/Bob about Wiggins saying he wouldn't compete in the Olympics unless he got some number of tickets for his family to attend???? I have no clue what that was about.

I also agree with Cavendish. He will not be the only rider going from the Tour to the Olympics. 

So after the recent onslaught of media attention and his *vow* to complete the tour does anyone not think his integrity would take a hit if he bowed out early or did not give 100% to Team Sky? I think when the time comes, and maybe with some influence from Brailsford, Cavendish will be either all in or not participate in the TdF.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

An article today says the the Team Sky Chief knows that Cav is going for Olympic gold. 

He can't get Olympic gold and ride all 20 stages of the Tour. 

Wiggins is going for the GC and can't drop out. Cav can easily drop out after stage 8. It's not like he'll be missed during the mountain stages anyway. In fact, it probably makes it easier for Wiggins to win--instead of half the team working as a lead out train for Cav's sprint stages, the whole team can support Wiggins during the mountains.

EDIT: Found this article that says that Wiggins will also be on the Olympic team, to support Cav. Doesn't make sense to me, but what do I know.

London 2012 Games: Ben Swift blow for Team GB | Mail Online


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> He had hinted that was his intention. When he said he would finish the Tour, I think his team forced him. I'd be surprised if he finished.
> 
> Olympic Champion makes Green Jersey look insignificant.


They may also remember how the ASO punished Mario Cipollini for openly admitting that he had no intention of finishing the Tour in (when everyone knew he wouldn't anyway). He never rode the TdF again despite carrying on winning for another 5 years.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Really? People drop out of the TdF all the time. It wouldn't even be the first time Cav dropped out to concentrate on the Olympics--he dropped out in 2008 after winning 4 stages.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

gusmahler said:


> Really? People drop out of the TdF all the time. It wouldn't even be the first time Cav dropped out to concentrate on the Olympics--he dropped out in 2008 after winning 4 stages.


Yes, everyone knows happens. But when a rider says so before hand the ASO views it as an insult to their event (the TdF a training race?) and sometimes retaliates against the rider. Cipo's teams never got invited again, despite the fact that nothing guaranteed viewership of the 1st week of the TdF more than Cipo.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

gusmahler said:


> Really? People drop out of the TdF all the time. It wouldn't even be the first time Cav dropped out to concentrate on the Olympics--he dropped out in 2008 after winning 4 stages.


True enough but it is Cavendish himself trying to squelch this kind of response. He says he would be in it to the finish or as one recent article *VOWS*. Like I said before, I think Brailsford will have some influence on what happens.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I think Cav is just delivering a line so everything "looks" right and that he and Brailsford both agree on what will happen already.


----------



## Juzzy004 (Mar 8, 2012)

Is anyone aware of websites that are offering free live streaming of the Giro d'Italia this year? I'm from Perth, Australia and would love to catch each stage, as it happens. We have our local channel, SBS TWO, offering 8 stages live, but that's just not enough!
Any info would be much appreciated. Go GreenEDGE & good luck to Adam Hansen w/ Lotto.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Juzzy004 said:


> Is anyone aware of websites that are offering free live streaming of the Giro d'Italia this year? I'm from Perth, Australia and would love to catch each stage, as it happens. We have our local channel, SBS TWO, offering 8 stages live, but that's just not enough!
> Any info would be much appreciated. Go GreenEDGE & good luck to Adam Hansen w/ Lotto.


cool a fellow Perth guy 
usually the official gazetta site is good if you can understand italian. otherwise check out cyclingfans


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

steephill.tv bike travelogue and cycling live video has links to most of the worldwide video feeds as soon as they start streaming.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

www.giroditalia.it
www.gazzetta.it

or like for every races: www.cyclingfans.com or www.steephill.tv.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I had forgot about Marco Pinotti. I don't think he can win but he's usually in good form for the Giro (I recall the 2010 Giro where he wasn't losing that much time even on the crazy climbs), he wasn't bad in Trentino and he's turned into a good all-arounder... The more 'human' route this year makes me think he could have a good GC result.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Some good background material Giro d'Italia - 2012 - RAISPORT (you can use Google Translate)


----------

